# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس التفسير وعلوم القرآن >  بعض الأحكام الواردة في سورة البقرة من آية(38) إلى(69)

## ربا

الآية(40)
الحكم:1- وجوب الالتزام بالعهود والمواثيق وأدائها إلى أهلها وأنها لاتسقط إلا بفسخها من الطرفين قال عليه الصلاة والسلام(اضمنوا لي ستا أضمن لكم الجنة اصدقوا إذا حدثتم وأوفوا إذا وعدتم وأدوا إذا أؤتمنتم واحفظوا فروجكم وغضوا أبصاركم وكفوا أيديكم)2-تفريط أحد المتعاهدين موجب لسقوط حقه بوفاء الآخر له والعقود والعهود لها شروط ومن حيث جهاتها هي نوعان1-شروط الخالق مع المخلوق كشروط العبادات التي فرضها الله معها كشروط الصلاة فمن ترك شرطا متعمدا بطلت صلاته ولم يستحق الأجر ومن تركه بعذر كعادم الماء والتراب فصلاته صحيحة رحمة من الله ولطفا
2-شروط في العقود بين الخلق كالعقود على البيوع والنكاح فهذه يجب الوفاء بها بالاتفاق قال تعالى(والذين هم لأماناتهم وعهدهم راعون) والاخلال بشرط من شروط العقد موجب لحق الفسخ إن أراد صاحب الحق فسخه وإن أراد إجازته فله ذلك


الآية(41) الحكم: من أخذ رشوة على تغيير حق أو إبطاله أو امتنع من تعليم ما وجب عليه أو أداء ما علمه وقد تعين عليه حتى يأخذ عليه أجرا فقد دخل في مقتضى الآية والله أعلم وقد ‏"‏روى أبو داود عن أبي هريرة ‏"‏قال قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏(‏من تعلم علما مما يبتغى به وجه الله عز وجل لا يتعلمه إلا ليصيب به عرضا من الدنيا لم يجد عرف الجنة يوم القيامة‏)‏ يعني ريحها
فرع:وقد اختلف العلماء في أخذ الأجرة على تعليم القرآن والعلم - لهذه الآية وما كان في معناها فمنع ذلك الزهري وأصحاب الرأي وقالوا لا يجوز أخذ الأجرة على تعليم القرآن لأن تعليمه واجب من الواجبات التي يحتاج فيها إلى نية التقرب والإخلاص فلا يؤخذ عليها أجرة كالصلاة والصيام وأجاز أخذ الأجرة على تعليم القرآن مالك والشافعي وأحمد وأبو ثور وأكثر العلماء لقوله عليه السلام حديث ابن عباس حديث الرقية ‏(‏إن أحق ما أخذتم عليه أجرا كتاب الله‏)‏أخرجه البخاري


الآية(43) الحكم:فرضية الصلاة والزكاة بالاتقاق كما في حديث ابن عمر في الصحيحين(بني الإسلام على خمس....)
2-وجوب القيام في الصلاة وهو ركن من أركانها وجعل أداء الصلاة قياما لأن القيام أطول من غيره وقتا وهو أظهر بالبيان.
3-فضل الركوع وأن الخطاب المتوجه إلى بني إسرائيل فيه نسخ صلاتهم فصلاة اليهود لاركوع فيها ولذا قطع مايمكنهم تدليسه من أن محمدا أمرهم بلزوم عبادتهم لذلك قال (واركعوا مع الراكعين) وفي هذا أن دفع اللبس واجب عند احتماله في فهم الخطاب.
4-وجوب العمل مع الناس وأن لايكون الإنسان منفردا بعمله فعمله جماعة أزكى وأفضل واستدل بهذه الآية على وجوب صلاة الجماعة
وجه الدلالة: أن مع تقتضي المعية والجمعية  ولهذاقال جماعة من أهل التأويل بالقرآن إن الأمر بالصلاة أولا لم يقتض شهود الجماعة فأمرهم بقوله ‏{‏مع‏}‏ شهود الجماعة وقد اختلف العلماء في شهود الجماعة على قولين فالذي عليه الجمهور أن ذلك من السنن المؤكدة ويجب على من أدمن التخلف عنها من غير عذر العقوبة وقد أوجبها بعض أهل العلم فرضا على الكفاية قال ابن عبدالبر وهذا قول صحيح لإجماعهم على أنه لا يجوز أن يجتمع على تعطيل المساجد كلها من الجماعات فإذا قامت الجماعة في المسجد فصلاة المنفرد في بيته جائزة لقوله عليه السلام ‏(‏صلاة الجماعة أفضل من صلاة الفذ بسبع وعشرين درجة‏)‏‏"‏ أخرجه مسلم من حديث ابن عمر‏"‏‏.


الآية(49)الحكم:أن من أمره ظالم بقتل أحد فقتله المأمور فهو المأخوذ به
وجه الدلالة:أن الله تعالى نسب الفعل إلى آل فرعون وهم إنما كانوا يفعلون ذلك بأمره وسلطانه لتوليهم لذلك وليعلم أن المباشر مأخوذ بفعله
خلاف العلماء في قتل الآمر والمأمور:1-قيل يقتلان جميعا هذا بأمره والمأمور بمباشرته
2-لايقتل الآمر ولكن تقطع يديه ثم يعاقب ويحبس ويقتل المأمور للمباشرة
3-لايقتل واحد منهما


الآية(54) الحكم:فيها إشارة إلى أن حدود الله وأحكامه يجوز أن يقيمها الناس فيما بينهم عند تحقق العدل وانتفاء المنع والبغي وذلك بأمر الإمام ومباشرة صاحب الحق بنفسه بقتل قاتل وليه بإذن الإمام وهو صحيح قول جمهور العلماء
وجه الدلالة:أن هؤلاء أقاموا حد الله على أنفسهم بأمر من الله وبلاغ موسى حيث قام بعضهم إلى بعض بالخناجر يقتل بعضهم بعضا لايحن رجل على رجل قريب ولابعيد حتى ألوى موسى بثوبه فطرحوا مابأيديهم فتكشف عن 70ألف قتيل كما روى ذلك ابن جرير الطبري


الآية(55) 
الحكم:اختلف في جواز رؤية الله تعالى فأكثر المبتدعة على إنكارها في الدنيا والآخرة وأهل السنة والسلف على جوازها فيهما ووقوعها في الآخرة فعلى هذا لم يطلبوا من الرؤية محالا 


الآية(58)في الآية إشارة إلى أنه يشرع للمتمكن من الدخول آلى نعمة كبرى كفتح بلد أو أرض فيها نعم آن يدخلها مطرقا لله منكسرا


الآية(59)الحكم:قَالَ بَعْضُ مَنْ تَكَلَّمَ فِي الْقُرْآنِ: إنَّ هَذَا الذَّمَّ يَدُلُّ عَلَى أَنَّ تَبْدِيلَ الْأَقْوَالِ الْمَنْصُوصِ عَلَيْهَا لَا يَجُوزُ.
وَهَذَا الْإِطْلَاقُ فِيهِ نَظَرٌ؛ وَسَبِيلُ التَّحْقِيقِ فِيهِ أَنْ نَقُولَ: إنَّ الْأَقْوَالَ الْمَنْصُوصَ عَلَيْهَا فِي الشَّرِيعَةِ لَا يَخْلُو أَنْ يَقَعَ التَّعَبُّدُ بِلَفْظِهَا، أَوْ يَقَعَ التَّعَبُّدُ بِمَعْنَاهَا، فَإِنْ كَانَ التَّعَبُّدُ وَقَعَ بِلَفْظِهَا فَلَا يَجُوزُ تَبْدِيلُهَا.
وَإِنْ وَقَعَ التَّعَبُّدُ بِمَعْنَاهَا جَازَ تَبْدِيلُهَا بِمَا يُؤَدِّي ذَلِكَ الْمَعْنَى، وَلَا يَجُوزُ تَبْدِيلُهَا بِمَا يَخْرُجُ عَنْهُ، وَلَكِنْ لَا تَبْدِيلَ إلَّا بِاجْتِهَادٍ.
وجه الدلالة:أن بَنُي إسْرَائِيلَ قِيلَ لَهُمْ قُولُوا: حِطَّةٌ، أَيْ اللَّهُمَّ اُحْطُطْ عَنَّا ذُنُوبَنَا.
فَقَالُوا اسْتِخْفَافًا: حَبَّةٌ مَقْلُوَّةٌ فِي شَعْرَةٍ [فَبَدَّلُوهُ بِمَا لَا يُعْطِي مَعْنَاهُ].


الآية(61) الحكم: ‏:‏ في هذه الآية دليل على جواز أكل الطيبات والمطاعم المستلذات، وكان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يحب الحلوى والعسل، ويشرب الماء البارد العذب


الآية(67)الحكم:لا خلاف بين العلماء أن الذبح أولى في الغنم، والنحر أولى في الإبل، والتخير في البقر‏.‏ وقيل‏:‏ الذبح أولى، لأنه الذي ذكره الله، ولقرب المنحر من المذبح‏.‏ قال ابن المنذر‏:‏ لا أعلم أحدا حرم أكل ما نحر مما يذبح، أو ذبح مما ينحر‏.‏ وكره مالك ذلك‏.‏ وقد يكره المرء الشيء ولا يحرمه‏


الآية(67)الحكم:في الآية دليل على منع الاستهزاء بدين الله ودين المسلمين ومن يجب تعظيمه، وأن ذلك جهل وصاحبه مستحق للوعيد‏.‏ وليس المزاح من الاستهزاء بسبيل.


الآية(68) الحكم:فيها دليل على جواز النسخ قبل وقت الفعل،
وجه الدلاله :أنه لما أمر ببقرة اقتضى أي بقرة كانت، فلما زاد في الصفة نسخ الحكم الأول بغيره
..............................  .........
المراجع:-
1-الجامع لأحكام القرآن للقرطبي
2-أحكام القرآن لإبن العربي
3-تفسير آيات الأحكام للشيخ عبدالعزيز الطريفي
بتصرف يسير

----------

